# Even when your kids are adults...do you ever not worry about them?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

DS is 22 and a good kid..he still lives at home. I find I worry about him now more than I did 10 years ago..he is working and is training to be a pilot so I worry about him flying and I worry about him driving on the highways and in the city, etc. etc.

Frick it was so much easier when he was young and was in my care all the time...this kid growing up thing is hard on me..Lol!

Will the worrying about your kid ever end?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't ask me, I'm the equivalent of a reptilian mother...If I hadn't been there myself, squeezing them out, you'd swear they'd been hatched 

I love them, but I never worry. Ever. Only the youngest (3rd child, 8 y/o)...that's probably only because he's the youngest...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Frick..I wish I could be like that...LOL!

I think I got it from my mother because she is a worrier...so I find that I tend to worry and think bad things are going to happen...I hate it!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I sometimes worry about them. My oldest is 23. They don't have vehicles, but I worry about other things. Not in an overpowering way, just in a in-the-back-of-my-mind way.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Always worry about my kids (22-34).

They say you are only as happy as your saddest kid. They are with you forever.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

highwood said:


> DS is 22 and a good kid..he still lives at home. I find I worry about him now more than I did 10 years ago..he is working and is training to be a pilot so I worry about him flying and I worry about him driving on the highways and in the city, etc. etc.
> 
> Frick it was so much easier when he was young and was in my care all the time...this kid growing up thing is hard on me..Lol!
> 
> Will the worrying about your kid ever end?


Who wouldn't worry about their son training to be a PILOT !!!

I think alot like you, I worry more about the oldest at College over any of them. I feel the safest when they are under our direct care. 

This past summer, I got a call from the Camp he was working - he was in the ambulance on the way to the emergency room...he sliced his arm open putting it through a window, it's the type of call all Mothers fear... we came to learn the deep cut was 1-2 centimeters from slicing his tendon in half & loosing the use of that arm. Very very lucky -he was -the Doctor told us after surgery that night. 

That job/Camp was 2 hours away, you know what type of GSP language he had on his Garmin... YETI[email protected]#$%^

.. Sure it was cute, a good laugh if you know the city you are in half decent.... I told him I had his keys & he wasn't leaving our house driving 2 hrs away in an unknown town -until that was put back in the English language. 

I feel *worrying *has it's place... It is bad if all it does is cripple a person.... however ...it can be GOOD.... if it can help one see in advance, be critical of the circumstances that lie ahead... to help us carefully plan...so we are prepared .....as to not get yourself in a mess. 

I watched a movie yrs ago about this young couple with a baby -who set out to visit family in another state for Christmas......HORRIBLE SNOW STORM on the way...told to stay home, but they didn't listen, no extra blankets in the vehicle, they were not prepared...got lost, roads closed, phone didn't work, barely anything to eat...started walking looking for another road, snow covered their tracks... they found a cave, baby in toe... 

Husband had to make an awful choice to leave them & look for help or they'd all freeze to death... (amazingly -some farmer was out in that area & saw him).... but they lost their feet to frost bite. It was so very sad...but they were happy to be alive. 
 Snowbound - The Jim and Jennifer Stolpa Story [VHS]: Neil Patrick Harris,

All we can do for 18 yrs to teach them the great value to be prepared / count the cost/ make wise decisions/ how important safety is at every turn, but now they are in command.


----------

